# [Erledigt] nach Installation kein Netzwerk mehr

## xboxx

hey @all  :Smile: 

hab mich eben mal ganz frisch hier angemeldet, weil ich heute zum ersten mal Gentoo installiert habe und gleich ein kleines Problem damit habe:

und zwar habe ich nach der installation kein Netzwerk mehr...

das System Bootet auch fehlerfrei, bis auf den Teil vom Netzwerk (habs mit DHCP und ohne probiert)

No loaded Modules provice "dhcp" (dhcp_start)

ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

"netmount" was not started.

ich hab keine ahnung woran das liegen könnte. vor der installation mit der install-cd hatte ich sofort ne verbindung zum internet (ging ober problemlos)

habe danach nochmal in dem menu nachgeschaut wo man den kernel konfiguriert.

da stand unter Networking

                         --- Networking support.

wollte das Networking support ja eigentlich aktivieren mit "y" ([*]) aber irgendwie klappt das net. kann das daran liegen?   :Rolling Eyes: 

kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß

xboxxLast edited by xboxx on Thu Apr 13, 2006 1:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Deever

Du brauchst einen DHCP-Client, wie zum Bleistift dhcpcd:

```
$ emerge dhcp
```

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## xboxx

aber wie geht das denn nun? er müsste das ja runterladen und nun geht das ja garnicht ohne netzwerk.

das problem ist auch, es geht ja ebenfalls nicht, wenn ich die ip adresse und so vorher angebe. 

brauch ich denn in diesem fall auch ein dhcp-client? ich denk doch mal nicht, oder?

```

config_eth0=( "192.168.2.15 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.2.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.168.2.1" )
```

das klappt ja ebenfalls nicht. oder MUSS ich diesen dhcp-client haben auch wenn ich gar kein dhcp nehmen will?

----------

## franzf

Welche Netzwerk-Karte hast du?

Im make-menuconfig musst du unter device-drivers -> networking Support-> 10/100MBit (oder halt 1000MBit) deine Karte raussuchen und DA den Eintrag mit <M> oder <y> markieren! (nicht direkt den Netwqorking Support  :Wink:  )

Nach Kernel bauen (evtl. nur mit make modules && make modules_install bei Modulen) und bzImage kopieren neu starten und über Netzwerk freuen  :Smile: 

Wenn du noch kein Internet hast, kannst du mit der Live-CD booten und wie im Handbuch beschrieben (nach einem Mount der Platten) ein chroot und nun kannst du ganz normal emergen  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## xboxx

alles klar. dann dank ich dir schon mal für die antwort. das werde ich als erstes machen wenn ich morgen früh aufstehe  :Wink: 

ich sag bescheid obs geklappt hat oder net.

ehm habs im vmware installiert. erst wenns da richtig läuft, kriegts ne echte platte zur verfügung  :Wink: 

Gn8 @ all  :Wink: 

----------

## XenonTW

mh, vielleicht stimmen auch einfach die Netzwerkeinstellungen nicht?!

Ka, ich hab noch nie die neuen liveCD zum installieren mit menu in den Händen gehabt.. aber ansich musste man doch immer noch die  /etc/conf.d/net, /etc/resolv.conf etc. nach der Installation einstellen?!

----------

## xboxx

also habe das nun nochmal versucht und nun kommt beim starten folgender fehler:

```

Starting eth0

  Bringing up eth0

    Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming dhcp

    dhcp

      eth0 does not exist

ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

            "netmount" was not started.

```

----------

## 76062563

 *xboxx wrote:*   

> ... ehm habs im vmware installiert. erst wenns da richtig läuft, kriegts ne echte platte zur verfügung  ...

 

Für vmware brauchst du pcnet32 fest oder als Modul im Kernel, dann klappt das auch mit eth0   :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Hast du auch die richtigen Module/Treiber im Kernel gewählt, wie franzf beschrieben hatte?

Sicher, dass du das Modul auch geladen hast? Es muss in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 bzw kernel-2.4 je nach Version eingetragen werden.

Alternativ:

Booten:

su

modprobe modul-deiner-netzwerk-karte

ifconfig eth0

wenn das geht:

ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.15 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.2.255 up

route add default gw 192.168.2.1

Wenn das dann geht, können wir uns weiter mit dhcp beschäftigen...

(Auch wenn ich da keinen Vorteil sehe, wenn es einmal eingestellt alles geht, wofür dhcp?)

Tobi

----------

## xboxx

also ob dhcp oder fest eingestellt ist mir ja im prinzip auch egal. 

habe das nur genommen weil es fest eingestellt ja auhc net ging...

ich hab die treiber doch mit (y) markiert das is doch dann garkein modul, sondern fest im kernel oder?

was soll ich dann da ein modul laden?   :Confused: 

----------

## franzf

Klar, dann musst du kein Modul laden  :Wink: 

Aber hast du auch das bzImage nach (gemountetes) /boot kopiert? Und evtl. die grub.conf angepasst?

----------

## Finswimmer

Und was ist mit dem Tip von: 76062563

Und mit meinen Vorschlägen, die es uns leichter machen, dir zu helfen, also was sagt ifconfig eth0?

Tobi

----------

## xboxx

jup hab ich alles gemacht

----------

## 76062563

Du hast also definitiv pcnet32 fest im Kernel und diesen Kernel auch gebootet?

Wenn dus nicht fest drin hast kannst du es als Modul kompilieren und mit 

```
modprobe pcnet32
```

 laden.

Danach geht auch 

```
ifconfig eth0 up
```

----------

## xboxx

```
ifconfig eth0
```

 ergibt 

```
eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found.
```

----------

## 76062563

Du liest schon was man dir so schreibt oder?

----------

## Finswimmer

Und was sagt ein: 

dmesg|grep eth

dmesg|grep net

----------

## xboxx

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Und was sagt ein: 
> 
> dmesg|grep eth
> 
> dmesg|grep net

 

```

audit: initalizing netlink socket (disabled)

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost ....

```

@76062563: wegen dem pcnet32 guck ich grad nochmal, aber eigentlich hatte ich es drinne...

hab nochmal nachgeschaut. dieses pcnet32 find ich so DIREKT dohc net..

habe

```
[*] AMD Lance and PCnet
```

 ist das das?

----------

## 76062563

Nein, das ist bei device drivers -> networking -> 10/100

genau weiß ich den 'Pfad' grad nicht auswendig, bin in der Arbeit gezwungenermaßen an ner Windowskiste.

----------

## xboxx

hm kanns echt net finden. also wenn du mal wieder daheim bist, wärs nett wenn du nochmal gucken könntest  :Smile: 

----------

## 76062563

```
01. cd /usr/src/linux

02. make menuconfig

03. Device Drivers  --->

04. Network device support  --->

05. Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  ---> 

06. [*] Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

07. [*] EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers

08. <*>   AMD PCnet32 PCI support

09. /boot mounten

10. Kernel nach /boot kopieren

11. grub.conf editieren

12. reboot

```

HTH   :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Kernel: 2.6.16.1:

Device Drivers -> Network Device Support --> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) -->EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controller --> (direkt 1 Eintrag darunter): AMD PCnet32PCI support

Tobi

----------

## franzf

```

Device Drivers

+-- Network Device Support

      +-- Ethernet (10 or 100 MBit)

            +-- [*] EISA, VLB, PCI and on board Controllers

                        +-- <[M,*]> AMD PCnet32 PCI support

```

da hab ich ihn gefunden  :Wink: 

----------

## 76062563

Erster   :Razz: 

----------

## franzf

R O F L

 :Razz: 

----------

## xboxx

hey,

fetten dank an euch alle. 

nun klappts endlich  :Smile: 

nun mach ich mich mal an die grafische oberfläche und so  :Wink: 

also bis denn^^

byebye

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann setz bitte ein [Solved] in den Titel

Tobi

----------

